# Nothing like a bacon and tomato sammie



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

Had the hankering for a BLT. But had no lettuce. So, a tomato and Bacon sammie is in order.
Started out getting a pack of my home made bacon out of the fridge and let it thaw. Then on to the build.



















Time to dig in!


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 23, 2019)

Oh Yeah!!!!! Looks Delicious!!! Who needs the lettuce anyway....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Oh Yeah!!!!! Looks Delicious!!! Who needs the lettuce anyway....



Thanks! I thought the same. They were good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

Hope they were fresh home grown tomatoes too. Great looking sammie to me don't need the lettuce either.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hope they were fresh home grown tomatoes too. Great looking sammie to me don't need the lettuce either.
> 
> Warren



Fresh from a neighborhood farm. Very good tomatoes.


----------



## krj (Jul 23, 2019)

I'll be honest, I think the only time I've ever had lettuce on a BLT was when I got one at a restaurant. Maybe...MAYBE once or twice when I was growing up did we actually have the lettuce for it and even then I doubt I used it.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks good but...Miracle Whip!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

That was the first for me. I was nicely surprised with the flavor.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Looks good but...Miracle Whip!



Haha! I like both Mayo and Miracle whip. Just depends on the meat/sandwich it's going on.


----------



## JCAP (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks awesome. I’m a lettuce on kinda guy but as one of my buddies once told me, lettuce is rabbit food!


----------



## motocrash (Jul 23, 2019)

This is a good combo. Tajin on the mater,Dukes on the lightly toasted bread.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

One of the things I really enjoy about this forum is learning about new things. Tajin sounds like a great spice blend. I'm hoping to find it locally.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 23, 2019)

We actually use a lot of lettuce on ours.  So many slight variations to plain ole BLT that provide different results, like mayo choice.  I like mine lightly toasted, wife likes dark.  Definitely season tomato, we just SP and sometimes just Frank's.  Parents use celery salt.  One thing we do and it may sound weird is we make them in advance and cover and chill.  Takes the edge off the crust and eliminates the damage to the roof of your mouth...  Nearly every time we make them the side is corn on the cob.  Both my and wife's family did their whole lives.  Local sweet corn is just arriving and then we will do this meal 1x per week minimum.  Sometimes we add deli turkey and make them a club.


----------



## martin1950 (Jul 23, 2019)

Steve, I make mine the same way, bacon, tomato and MIRACLE WHIP, no rabbit food. Had to laugh when I saw your post. An hour ago I mention to the wife about the color starting on my romas and sandwich tomatoes in my bucket garden, can't wait.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Steve, I make mine the same way, bacon, tomato and MIRACLE WHIP, no rabbit food. Had to laugh when I saw your post. An hour ago I mention to the wife about the color starting on my romas and sandwich tomatoes in my bucket garden, can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grow them anyway you can.

Warren


----------



## ristau5741 (Jul 23, 2019)

Forget the lettuce, try fresh basil leaves on there,   tomato and basil sammies are great.  bacon makes 'em better.


----------



## xray (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks awesome Steve! You just can’t beat a good BLT...lettuce optional*

Might ruffle some feathers here, but I was never a big mayo person growing up. Sure I like mine on a blt.

So mayo and miracle whip are two different things?? I always thought it was brand loyalty or a preference like pepsi/coke. 

Is it okay to call miracle whip, mayo?


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 23, 2019)

ristau5741 said:


> Forget the lettuce, try fresh basil leaves on there,   tomato and basil sammies are great.  bacon makes 'em better.



I never thought about that but I bet that's delish!!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks awesome Steve! You just can’t beat a good BLT...lettuce optional*
> 
> Might ruffle some feathers here, but I was never a big mayo person growing up. Sure I like mine on a blt.
> 
> ...



Yes they are different brands. Miracle Whip has a bolder flavor. It would be blasphemy to call Miracle whip mayo!! J/K but the are quite different.


----------



## bregent (Jul 23, 2019)

xray said:


> So mayo and miracle whip are two different things??



Yeah, they taste very different. Miracle whip has much less fat, but contains a lot of sugar. Mayo has little if any sugar.  I use Mayo on savory foods and I don't really care for the sweet taste that Miracle whip adds. But like most things, it probably depends on what you grew up on.


----------



## bregent (Jul 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> grow them anyway you can.



That's right! We grow them in pots as well. Over this past winter after we ran out of homegrown, I tried a bunch of different types of supermarket tomatoes. I decided never to buy them again. They are all worthless, tasteless crap with the possible exception of cherry, which are marginally better.  Luckily, in California we have a long tomato season so we only have to tough it out about 4 months.

BLT are what I always make when the first ones ripen.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 23, 2019)

xray said:


> Is it okay to call miracle whip, mayo?



It's illegal in certain parts of Ohio.  Was raised on MW and wife "converted" me to Hellman's.  Wife's family calls MW salad dressing.  It's is no joke a real thing for us.  Most pizza joints here use MW instead of mayo for subs that are advertised as having mayo.  Kid you not, we say hold the mayo and apply at home.  I need to try Duke's but admit I one time bought extra heavy mayo from GFS and it was killer.  

Oh yeah!  Homegrown takes BLT to a completely other level.  My parents do beefsteak exclusively for BLT.  LOL  The memories.  95F out, no AC, smell of bacon in air, 5G water boiling corn, kitchen is like 150F...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

Martin1950 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

If you take the greens ones no blemishes and wrap them in news paper and pack in a box they will ripen over time. Here we turn cold enough to hurt tomato plants in Oct. but this gives us tomatoes up to Christmas. Just keep checking them.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

Martin1950 again Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## martin1950 (Jul 23, 2019)

bregent said:


> That's right! We grow them in pots as well.
> BLT are what I always make when the first ones ripen.



Here in S/W. MI. you never know when spring or fall will start. Did my 20 buckets of assorted veggies in the basement in Feb. and March. Everything is fertilized w/ road apples. Haven't been on the site that so I've gotta ask, where did ya get your bacon seeds?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

Easy.....


----------



## martin1950 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## xray (Jul 23, 2019)

Steve H


Between the tomato sandwich and the pepper shooters....you got me jonesing. So I went home on my lunch break from work and prepped a tomato sandwich. Best I could do with what I had lol! I swung by the local grocery store, they didn’t have stuffed peppers though . Guess it’s time to make my own!


----------



## motocrash (Jul 23, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Wife's family calls MW salad dressing.


Here too,used to be on the jar...
Yeah,you need to try Duke's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

Great Looking Sammies, Steve!!
Mrs Bear & I can eat either, but we both prefer Miracle Whip, because it has a tang to it, and isn't Bland like Mayo.
WE used to keep a small jar of Mayo in the Fridge before Bear Jr got married & moved out. Now if he wants Mayo he has to bring his own if he eats here.

We still don't have any Fresh Maters around here, so I might have to make a Miracle Whip & Bacon Sammy soon.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

xray said:


> Steve H
> 
> 
> Between the tomato sandwich and the pepper shooters....you got me jonesing. So I went home on my lunch break from work and prepped a tomato sandwich. Best I could do with what I had lol! I swung by the local grocery store, they didn’t have stuffed peppers though . Guess it’s time to make my own!
> ...



I do love tomato sandwiches. Fresh with either mayo. Or Miracle whip works here. With white bread. Or sliced Italian bread.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Looking Sammies, Steve!!
> Mrs Bear & I can eat either, but we both prefer Miracle Whip, because it has a tang to it, and isn't Bland like Mayo.
> WE used to keep a small jar of Mayo in the Fridge before Bear Jr got married & moved out. Now if he wants Mayo he has to bring his own if he eats here.
> 
> ...



We have farmers stands here that sell "fresh maters" but they are not local grown. There are, however, farmers with green houses that do have fresh ones. Still have not found any fresh beefsteak tomatoes yet. They are my favorite for sandwiches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> We have farmers stands here that sell "fresh maters" but they are not local grown. There are, however, farmers with green houses that do have fresh ones. Still have not found any fresh beefsteak tomatoes yet. They are my favorite for sandwiches.




The last Tomato plants we grew got to be 17' high, and I can't be getting a Stepladder out every day to pick Maters.
And the last few years everybody around here has had trouble growing Maters because it never stops freaking Raining!!!
And the Store-bought Maters around here are better than they used to be, but still can't come close to a home grown.

Bear


----------



## desertlites (Jul 23, 2019)

Tomatoes, Miracle Whip and Tajin here, it goes great on pineapple melon and just about everything else. this tomato came in at just over a pound with my average yield of cherries for a typical day. And yes I don't quite need a ladder but most my plants are 6 and 7 ft.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2019)

We love BLT's. Mom would change up with Grilled Cheese and Tomato. Some good eating there to...JJ


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 24, 2019)

Now I have to make a BLT without the L! Yrs ago at the cannery we had a couple hamburgers sent over from the restaurant next door. The other guy said "this looks pretty good!" I said yeah except for the lettuce. "You don't like lettuce?" Nope, watch. I threw it to a seagull (basically a flying rat that eats rotten fish and everything else). It picked it up and then spit it out and flew off. Case closed. :)


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> We love BLT's. Mom would change up with Grilled Cheese and Tomato. Some good eating there to...JJ



I remember my mom making grilled tomato and cheese sandwiches. I never tried them. Perhaps I should.


----------



## kelbro (Jul 24, 2019)

Fresh tomatoes every day here for the past month or so but they are winding down now. Beefsteaks, Celebrities, and Rutger's Heirlooms are what we are eating.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 25, 2019)

Now you have me thinking how about  a grilled mozzarella cheese, tomato and basial sammie.

Warren


----------

